# Coming Out Party!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So what about running derbies?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for asking Alaska.....first I need to get her home and see her run some...I will also talk with our trainer about it....

I just might do it.....!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, have an update! Talked with our trainer this week and apparently our girl is not going to be ready in July as I had hoped. She is 'in transition' now, but he does not expect for her to be ready for a few more weeks. 

I should have known better she has only been working with our trainer since January...so it is a bit much for me to expect her to be through Transition for a few more weeks....but she is coming a long very well...

We are going to spend some time with her in July, but not bring her home until late August or mid September.....Wife and I are missing her a lot!

I will update as we progress towards the SH....


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

goldlover68 said:


> Talked with our trainer this week and apparently our girl is not going to be ready in July as I had hoped. She is 'in transition' now, but he does not expect for her to be ready for a few more weeks.
> 
> I should have known better she has only been working with our trainer since January...so it is a bit much for me to expect her to be through Transition for a few more weeks....but she is coming a long very well...


Are you using a trainer in the KC, MO area?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

FTGoldens said:


> Are you using a trainer in the KC, MO area?


Nope, they are up in IL.....why do you ask?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious ... I know several trainers in the KC area.
Thanks,
FTGoldens


----------

